# SoCal Cross Fever 1, MT SAC



## bicyclefriends (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm hooked. I will race at least one CX before season is over!

Lots of Pics, Lets see if anyone of you guys/girls were there.

Part One
Part Two
Part Three
Part Four
Part Five
Part Six

I plan to unload the rest in the next week. I took so many pictures.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Glad you like the race. The next race is Hart Park in Bakersfield this Sunday. On the 23rd is Dam CX at Hansen Dam just off off the 210 freeway before getting to the 118 interchange heading west. Dam CX is one of the SoCal CX classic courses and one last of the season. Hopefully we will get MT. SAC CX back next year.


----------

